# PM932mPDF head over haul.



## COMachinist (Dec 24, 2021)

I’m finishing up my head rebuild on my PM932 it has all new gearing shaft bearings all new seals, and I have the spindle bearings ready to go in. I’m waiting on new Timken 30206P5/ABEC5 top bearing to come in, I have a from an other manufacturer P4/ABEC7 from my CNC conversion. I was thinking of using it, a P4 on top and a P5 lower bearing. Is there a problem mixing bearings like that? I can wait until later to get every thing back together. I may even have a 7207 A/C and a 7206 both ABEC7’s. Got shim kits to make up the thinner A/C bearings fit right. The parts list calls for P5s top and bottom. Input is greatly appreciate.
CH


----------

